# sidecar crib and mobile baby



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Hi mamas

Our 4.5 month old is too tall for her cosleeper, so we sidecarred a crib this weekend. She is close to crawling, and realized this morning that rolling is an effective mode of transportation in the meantime (she rolled almost 8ft from her play mat to the kitchen in less than 2 minutes, to the surprise of my husband!). I'm obviously not the only mama whose baby has become mobile, and my question is how to kept them safely contained in the crib during naps. My husband blocked the way with pillows today, which he won't be doing tomorrow since I pointed out the suffocation risk. Aside from napping with her (which isn't feasible all of the time), we're not sure what the solution is.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm dealing with this too. For now DD is either napping on the floor in her room or I stay in bed with her and read. I'm thinking of lowering the crib so there will be a lip to keep her in there. I was also thinking if tying a bumper pad across the opening. Maybe one of those mesh ones.

For me though, I still have to work on actually moving her over to the crib after she falls asleep nursing.


----------



## MLA (May 22, 2008)

We just lowered the crib mattress a bit, so it's a bit lower than ours, and I use pillows, as well. I keep a monitor underneath the crib, and the minute I hear him moving, I head in to make sure he's not trying to crawl out of the crib. DS is 10 months old, and so far this has worked just fine for us. I do wish, though, that I had a video monitor so that I didn't have to go bounding up the stairs if I'm downstairs when he's napping.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

I wasn't comfortable leaving DS in the crib (I had used a "wall" of pillows but was paranoid about suffocation), so we put the fourth side back on and he sleeps in there until he wakes (usually when I go to bed) and then he comes in bed with me. We take naps together.


----------



## Homebirth_Mom216 (Oct 10, 2008)

My DH and I recently implemented a rule of "no leaving DS in bed alone" because he gets around too well. I have a couple of blankets and a pillow set up in the corner of our room on the floor and that's where I nurse him down for naps now and I move him there if he is already sleeping somewhere else. It seems to work pretty well. Actually, sometimes it works better than nursing down for a nap in bed because when I get up, the floor doesn't move around like the bed so he stays asleep


----------



## Homebirth_Mom216 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, we have a crib sidecar-ed too, but it has only held diapers since DS was born


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

With my DD we did a pillow barrier, but she wasn't one to roll around in her sleep. When she was able to crawl over things then we realized the pillows would do no good. So she was only allowed to sleep in our bed with us. And for naps she sleeps on her twin floor bed or in my arms.


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL ours is the cat's bed now . She used to sleep by my pillow before DS was born, now she's not that far, but in his crib.

He is just 6 months old, not too mobile yet, but it's great reading all the ideas. I think I'll adopt the 'no DS in bed alone' thing and put him to nap on his activity mattress when he starts moving around a lot.

Vered in Israel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Homebirth_Mom216* 
Oh yeah, we have a crib sidecar-ed too, but it has only held diapers since DS was born


----------

